# Re-Broke My Hand



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys... Well I broke my hand again. Re-broke the 5th metacarpal. I broke this and the 4th few years back. Stupid...

I was boxing on a chair cushion and pinky knuckle made contact with the wood frame... SNAP!!! Dumb I know. What sucks is, I just started lifting weights again yesterday and now i cant again until this heals.

I probably wont be as active post-wise due to this. sucks to type!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Reminds me of an old song. Lyrics go something like "I fought the chair and the chair won..."


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

LOL leave it to Leo to lose a fight with an inanimate object.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey! My pinky bones was weak to begin withj friom previous injury... damn this typing... i muck up everythiong on right side of keyboard...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sad... I can see my arms still have the gym pump... was soo looking forward to getting back into my weight lifting routine. I can still cardio at least! Maybe some machines too.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

You could just get a one-handed keyboard or change your keyboard's config like the villain in Goldeneye (I think it was goldeneye where the villain only had the one arm).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Are you a righty? Getting some action from the "stranger" these days???


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Are you a righty? Getting some action from the "stranger" these days???


Oh, the stranger has become a close friend of mine long ago :thumbsup:


----------



## JizMak (Apr 2, 2011)

I know how you feel man my broken hand is still healing, even though i got my cast off 6 weeks ago... the best part is having everyone and their mother asking you what happened and having to explain how you lost a fight to an inanimate object


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

LoL I'm having fun with the stories. I come up with new outlandish ones every time. Then I tell them the actual story.

Person: How did you do that?

Me: I was broke so I punched a hooker for her money


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

intense cardio + a cast = your not gonna want to sleep with that thing


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Leo said:


> Sad... I can see my arms still have the gym pump... was soo looking forward to getting back into my weight lifting routine. I can still cardio at least! Maybe some machines too.


Your office looks just like mine, nerf gun and all.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

At least it happened in the off season. Hope you have a speedy recovery Leo.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ya man I've broken every metacarpal in my hand once and my thumb, it sucks so much having a cast on. Last season I had a broken thumb for 6 weeks and I broke my fifth metacarpal right at the end of the season.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

i feel your pain with the cast man broke my wrist a few years back


----------



## eastcoast og87 (Oct 19, 2011)

i broke my hand 4 years ago as well...throwin a 540 tail tap on a barrel jib, board slid out when i landed, and snap! shattered 2nd and 3rd metacarpul and fractured my wrist all in one fall..ended up getting 9 pins put in the back of my hand and outted me for the rest of the season..buzzkill


----------

